# Led Lights



## hottubwilly (May 3, 2008)

We wanted to change the lights above our bed to something not so bright and I read about "warm white" LED lights. I found them at www.superbrightleds.com the part number is WLED-WW5 cost US$3.94 each.

Here are some pics

On the left is the LED and on the right is the original bulb









LED bulb installed in light over the bed









Lights over bed, regular bulb on left, LED on right









LED and regular bulbs (with miniature wedge base) side by side


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

nice. I was thinking of upgrading too. Is it roughly the same brightness or is it quite a bit less?


----------



## hottubwilly (May 3, 2008)

The warm white is definitely not nearly as bright but I only saw it in the daylight. We'll be out next weekend and will try it out. I was thinking of maybe replacing all of the interior lights. They are also available in amber, red and blue as well.


----------



## Troy n Deb (Aug 31, 2009)

I agee the stock lights are way too bright late at night. I removed them and went to an auto parts store and replaced with red bulbs. They work on the same principle as a photo dark room. Now it can be left on until both of you are in bed.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Nice Pictures - gives great comparison - Let us know how they work out for you...


----------



## Patty (Mar 4, 2010)

Wow! That's a price that is do-able. Let us know how it is at night.


----------



## TundraRoo (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks for bringing this up. I had been contemplating LED replacement lights to fit existing fixtures and reduce power consumption while dry camping and you beat me to it.


----------



## hottubwilly (May 3, 2008)

Added some color LED lights for my daughter in the rear slide room. She wanted one blue and one green. Makes for come cool lighting back there at night


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

We just replaced all interior bulbs with these LED's:

36 LED's

They are plenty bright. So, now we only need to run 1 or 2 lights at a time. It is more of a pure white light.

We replaced the outside lights with these LED's:

Outside lights

We haven't actually camped yet with them, so not sure if the outside ones are bright enough.

Will let you know soon!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Ok, so I had to get in on this one. I ordered some of the LED's mentioned by the OP and some that were super bright (best I can tell 4x the lumens. We'll try the dim ones over beds and the brighter in the main area and report the results.


----------

